# Our walk through with elevator sim



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Halloween 2019 video with a clip from the local news team as well


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That elevator simulator kicks butt!

Love the cemetery, too.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretty cool.
Nice work


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MagicRonn (Oct 29, 2010)

Brilliant. Just... Brilliant.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy cow! What a cool idea. I love the use of the air shocks! Kind of pricey though...?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Batbuddy said:


> Holy cow! What a cool idea. I love the use of the air shocks! Kind of pricey though...?


It's not a cheap prop, but something I've wanted to do for a long time. Here's a list of parts and approximately what I paid for them. I already had the video player, TV, regulators, picaboo, fourbanger and compressor. I ran out of time or I would have added pneumatic openers and closers on both doors (used a manual pulley system).This would have added more cost with two more cylinders with 24" throws.

Air shocks $200
Valves $200
Picaboo Controller $100
Four banger Controller $30
Triggable video player $150
HiRex Elevator video $70
32" HD TV $150
Regulators $60
Lumber $200
Paint $20
Power cords $30
Air lines $20
Aux air tank $30
Lights $40
FX elevator parts $100
Doors hardware $30
Screw and bolts $30
Compressor $200

Parts total $1660.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dang! Well even still it is very cool. I am sure I have spent that kind of money on my haunt stuff...We did a ride through our haunt a couple of years ago. It was a coffin that ran on a mono rail of steel and powered of an inverter and car batteries.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Batbuddy said:


> Dang! Well even still it is very cool. I am sure I have spent that kind of money on my haunt stuff...We did a ride through our haunt a couple of years ago. It was a coffin that ran on a mono rail of steel and powered of an inverter and car batteries.


Nice....If you could do that, you could easily do a elevator sim. Would love to see your coffin ride?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I made a thread where you can see a video of it in action. https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=921702#post921702


----------



## ReneFelker (Jul 14, 2019)

Great concepts. Gives me some ideas.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. If you need some help, just reach out. I unfortunately didn't take build pics as I worked. I did run into multiple additional problems building this in a a sloped driveway, but it all came to together.


----------

